# Access to earlier threads



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I tried to look at a thread from Jnuary but was denied access. Is there a cause for this?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Can you give us the URL to the thread you were trying to access? It may have something to do with our move from EZ Board to VBBS.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It actaully applies to any thread from that era. Maybe it iis the move---no biggie I can live without it.

I cannot give a URL though. I tried a search and if i posted a URL it would simply be the URL of the search. What I was searching for was the January Charlie Chat thread. I finally got confirmation of what i wa slooking for in the other forum.


----------

